# Avalanche 1500



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

This fine looking truck belongs to:

pelt35
Mauston, WI

Let's welcome him to the site,  what do you think of his truck ??


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

sorry selected the wrong one :crying: :crying:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

and last but not least


----------



## JBZ71 (Dec 11, 2003)

I love the avie and this is the first one I have ever seen with a plow...The best of luck with your sweet ride...


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

HI the truck belongs to avalancheplow!
Thanks EYESELL for posting the pics. 

My ride is a 02 Chevy Avalanche with a Sno-Way 7.5' MT90 plow with the down pressure. I put timbrens up front to help. Any Avalanche with a plow needs them bad. In the fall I am adding a snowman tow behind angle plow.


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

Next year I am seriously going to consider a 3/4 ton avalanche. I absolutely love them and Dont use the box of my truck vs my trailer. I'd outfit it with a new Boss V like I have, or a Blizzard since we now have a dealer! Scott


----------



## JBZ71 (Dec 11, 2003)

I definetly would have purchased an avalanche,but I always got junk in the back like firewood and could'nt see messing up the back of a avalanche...Mr plow how is the snow up your way,gonna head up to Maine next weekend to do alittle snowmobiling four days yahoooooo!!!! Again sweet ride..Have you plowed with it yet???? Were the timbrens hard to install and does it increase unloaded ride height???:waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avalancheplow _
> *HI the truck belongs to avalancheplow!
> Thanks EYESELL for posting the pics.
> 
> *


Sorry again for screwing up the "owner part", did you get the e-mail I sent you ??


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Eyesell,
Yes I did. Thanks you. Its not a big deal. I am just happy to get the pics up. Thanks again.


----------



## Mrplowguy (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice looking rig. How does it do plowing?


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

me too, first avalanche that I've seen with a plow! GOOD LUCK AND WELCOME!!!!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

sweet truck


----------



## crstal (Dec 5, 2003)

hows in plow the snow? i wanna get a plow for my truck when i get the cash! looks amazing!


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

crstal
It plows great in the snow. I only had trouble once and that was trying to push 6" of heavy wet snow up hill.


----------



## crstal (Dec 5, 2003)

Im thinking about geting a blizzard.. but if the snowaway works i might get that.. i wanna get one this year but dont have the cash!


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

The blizzard is a lot cheaper. I would pick it depending on what your doing. If you are doing a lot a driveways and have to backdrag I would go with the Sno-Way. Everything else, small commercial-large commercial not much backdragging then I would get the Blizzard. IMO


----------



## crstal (Dec 5, 2003)

you got a site to snow away?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

snoway looks nice, looks like it stacks well with out the lift chain! Some people think snoways are not "real plows" but they are. I was up in Killington, VT a few weeks ago and saw tons of people with snoways would not be using them up there if they were not good, real plows!


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

crstal
Their site is www.sno-way.com


----------



## LCME (Oct 7, 2004)

Dude your set-up is awesome. I'm interested in the same set-up for my Av 1500 Z71. But, I have a few questions. How much front bumper modifications (cut away)?. If you have pictures can you post them here?. Did you get the wireless control?. Did you put ballast in the back?. Finally if you do not mind me asking, what was the damage $$$. Thanks, LCME


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

To anwser your questions not much was cut away. I have pics PM me and I will email them to you. Yeah I got the wireless controller and I love it. It is worth it!! I don't use any ballast, for the front I turned the torsion bars up a little and added timbrens. It only sags about 1/4-1/2" when the plow is in the up position. I paid $3750 fully loaded installed.


----------



## chevy2dr56 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Avalanche 1500 - 7' 6" Fisher RD installed*

I have an 04 Avalanche 1500 and was determined to get a full-size plow on it. I have heard too many complaints about the "personal" plows and while I don't have a ton of plowing to do, I don't want to have any hassles. My father was selling his 7' 6" Fisher RD MM2 plow setup, so that is what I was going to be working with. I did some research and found that the Fisher 7168 peculiar attachment kit was the right frame kit for the 1500 Avalanche (even though it is not listed on their "eMatch" online application guide). 
I did the following yesterday:
- Installed the Fisher 7168 frame kit
- Cranked the torsion bars up 6 turns each
- Installed Timbrens
- Installed the wiring harness

This is a 700lb plow (including the frame kit) and when I lift it, the front end on the 1500 only drops 1/2".

I am mostly going to just be plowing my driveway and removing the plow after each use, before commuting to work. Also, at the end of each winter, I will get the transmission fluid flushed. All in all, I am pretty happy with the setup.

Thanks to everyone who has posted on this topic as I did a ton of research before doing this.
Let me know if you have any questions.
-Brad


----------



## Avy (Nov 10, 2014)

*Plows on Avalanche*

Hi, I have an 04 Avalanche and am trying to find a plow. It seems many Westerns are available but its confusing as to which models will work on the Avalanche. Anyone have any experience on which plow mount I should be looking for?


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Not sure what's confusing when they tell you exactly which plows you can use.

http://quickmatch.westernplows.com/vehinfo.asp


----------

